# RALink Wireless PCI Card



## surfsk8snow.jah (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey everyone,

 So i posted a long time ago in regards to random, inconsistently frequent lock-ups & freezes of my comp. I first found major BSOD problems with the onboard Realtek audio driver on my evga 680i SLI, which I believe I've fixed, but then comp still kept crashing. Received this BSOD today:

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
...
STOP ERROR:
0x000000D1 (0x18103006, 0x00000002, 0x00000000, 0xB933F540)
...
RT61.sys - Address B933F540 base at ...

So I looked it up and just wanted to inform anyone who has a pci wireless adapter that uses RaLink Drivers (mine is Edimax, read about some Dlink cards also), the original drivers, 1.1.0.0, has MAJOR problems, and caused random lock-ups w/o BSOD, infrequent connectivity, lag-spikes, and also BSOD errors like above, and more. 

If you have a card that uses Ralink Drivers, make sure you update to their newest drivers: 1.2.3.0. This is absolutely imperative to maintain system stability.

Many on newegg have noticed this problem, and many users on the web have had this problem (the unfortunate thing is when the technologically challenged have the prob & they freak out).


----------

